# Oliva Series V Special V Figurado Cigar Review - Flooring.



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Though I've only been smoking cigars for a couple years, I've had a lot of the top-tier stuff. There's still quite a bit of room to expand my know...

Read the full review here: Oliva Series V Special V Figurado Cigar Review - Flooring.


----------

